# Would you mount a pet?



## Rick Carter (Feb 26, 2013)

I recently mounted a client's pet cat. Once in a while we get requests for pets but they rarely actually show up. I personally wouldn't want one of my own pets mounted. Even though it may "look" alive, it's not going to bring the animal back. For me it would make it make parting more difficult. How do you feel about it?


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

great mount.......I think that would be a little strange to me........each to his own though.......


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

You have GOT to be kidding!  People really do this??  I couldn't bear to look at it.  Mine'll be cremated so I can do something meaningful with the ashes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Couldn't do it. I would cry everytime I looked at it.


----------



## applejuice (Feb 26, 2013)

too weird


----------



## specialk (Feb 26, 2013)

there was a show on tv called american stuffers i beleive that did just that.....stuffed peoples pets and such.....


----------



## ryano (Feb 26, 2013)

Too each their own but there is no way I could do it.

Great job on the mount though


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 26, 2013)

There's a Roy D Mercer skit about having a dog "taxidermed". It was pretty funny.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nope...thats kind of strange.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nope


----------



## ngaduck (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Mine'll be cremated so I can do something meaningful with the ashes.



This. I am having the remains of our lab we lost in Sept going in a hand carved working decoy.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Feb 26, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> This. I am having the remains of our lab we lost in Sept going in a hand carved working decoy.


now thats cool


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 26, 2013)

Mounting companion animals is more than a bit twisted. Would they mount grandpa (aside from the fact human skin doesn't look good mounted).

Could be worse though, cloning pets is worse. There is a reason they don't allow human cloning.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rick Carter said:


> Would you mount a pet?[/IMG]



I thought about it...briefly.

But I sure wouldn't mount our barn cat


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 27, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> This. I am having the remains of our lab we lost in Sept going in a hand carved working decoy.



this is exactly what i plan on doing as well then she can going hunting with me as well


and mounting a pet is strange but alot of the cat owners are a little strange themselves


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 27, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> This. I am having the remains of our lab we lost in Sept going in a hand carved working decoy.



That's a pretty cool idea piggy


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 27, 2013)

No.. 

I had a buddy who's grandmother had her cat buried by her.. That's as odd as this.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 27, 2013)

I couldn't do it, but I did fire my wife up once by telling her that if we had a rug made out of our lazy Rottweiler when he passed, it would be like he never left.


----------



## SonyaS (Feb 27, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> No..
> 
> I had a buddy who's grandmother had her cat buried by her.. That's as odd as this.



I don't think that is odd at all (as long as the cat died naturally and wasn't killed to serve as a pet in the afterlife).  Most human cemeteries don't officially allow pet burials anymore though.

I plan to be cremated and want their ashes scattered somewhere along with my own.  God forbid the urns get sold at a garage sale and the cremains get dumped in the trash.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 27, 2013)

Stuff em on up!


----------



## Rick Carter (Feb 28, 2013)

Shaky, that's about all you can get for $200.  Was that Cujo?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 28, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> No..
> 
> I had a buddy who's grandmother had her cat buried by her.. That's as odd as this.



Yeah, we buried Granny with her old mangy tomcat 'One Eye Fred'... only problem was the dang cat dug out three times before we finally got him deep enough to stay put!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

specialk said:


> there was a show on tv called american stuffers i beleive that did just that.....stuffed peoples pets and such.....



I remember that show.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 28, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Stuff em on up!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 28, 2013)

Nope.  It's creepy.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Mar 8, 2013)

No way would I do that.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 8, 2013)

could have a mint in dead gold fish


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

Rick Carter said:


> I recently mounted a client's pet cat. Once in a while we get requests for pets but they rarely actually show up. I personally wouldn't want one of my own pets mounted. Even though it may "look" alive, it's not going to bring the animal back. For me it would make it make parting more difficult. How do you feel about it?



Oh that kitty is gorgeous!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> could have a mint in dead gold fish



I know dat's right...uh oh bottoms up.


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Yeah, we buried Granny with her old mangy tomcat 'One Eye Fred'... only problem was the dang cat dug out three times before we finally got him deep enough to stay put!



Oh that's awful.....but funny as heck...


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> Stuff em on up!



The person who did that was seriously on crack....no pun intended to the avatar....


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 11, 2013)

SonyaS said:


> I don't think that is odd at all (as long as the cat died naturally and wasn't killed to serve as a pet in the afterlife).  Most human cemeteries don't officially allow pet burials anymore though.
> 
> I plan to be cremated and want their ashes scattered somewhere along with my own.  God forbid the urns get sold at a garage sale and the cremains get dumped in the trash.



Oh that picture made me tear up...so sweet.

I had my brothers ashes in a fancy wooden box for a while after my mama passed. One Christmas I took it to Asheville to let my brothers and sister keep him for a while. My oldest brother was late getting there and the other 3 of us told him when he got there, that he was voted to be the keeper of the ashes. The box was heavier than I thought and when I shook it around it was way to creepy for me.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 12, 2013)

SonyaS said:


> Mounting companion animals is more than a bit twisted. Would they mount grandpa (aside from the fact human skin doesn't look good mounted).
> 
> Could be worse though, cloning pets is worse. There is a reason they don't allow human cloning.



I would SERIOUSLY look in to cloning my dog. What do you think would be wrong with that?


----------



## hobbs27 (Mar 12, 2013)

You know, it may be pretty neat to have my old walker and redbone mounted looking up a tree with a coon in the fork.It wouldn't be something I would like until a few years after they passed on.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Mar 13, 2013)

Dad had his great Golden Retriever cremated a while back. 

Dad died of Pancreatic Cancer this past September.  Before he died, he instructed us to mix his ashes with that dog's ashes. Funeral home told me a lot of folks do this all the time.  

He wanted 1/2 of them in a urn in the First Presbyterian Church columburieum in Aiken, SC.  

The other half are now spread in the waves on Edisto Beach in SC.  

His favorite two places in the world!!

Sure am glad he didn't ask us to mount that dog and him for a long sitting in the living room!!!  

The way Mom loved that man and dog, she would have granted that wish if he had wanted it that way!!!!


----------



## SonyaS (Mar 13, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I would SERIOUSLY look in to cloning my dog. What do you think would be wrong with that?



Do you actually LOVE your dog? If so I will tell you what is wrong with cloning (and also why human cloning is banned).

Cloning is a VERY messy business, it means identals to your lovely dog would be created many many times, some die in vitro, others are so hideously deformed they are "done away with". Dogs just like YOUR beloved dog are created only to be deformed and destroyed.

That is why human cloning is banned in civilized nations (cause...errrm....think about what it would mean when people start cloning their beloved dead kids, or relatives, or heroes, a horror show in the laboratory).

My beloved dogs are sacred and I could never imagine creating duplicates just like them only to have them die (or be killed) because of mutations. 

Would I love to have them back again? Oh heck yeah, but would I desecrate ones just like them, torture ones just like them and have them killed for my selfish desire? NO! Never ever.


----------



## comallard (Mar 13, 2013)

The mount of the house cat in a nice mount. 
By the way, I would not get a pet mounted.


----------



## albridges (Mar 14, 2013)

You did an awesome job on that cat. Cats(bobcats) seem to be tough taxidermy jobs. Some look just plain awful and then there are the ones like this one. I for one would not mount a pet.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't decided yet where my aging lab (with cancer) will go when she passes.  I have two thoughts right now....one is cremation and spreading her ashes in the Mississippi river because of her affinity for the water.   Or burying her on the bluff in the backyard over looking the water.


----------



## atlashunter (May 9, 2013)

Rick Carter said:


> Shaky, that's about all you can get for $200.  Was that Cujo?



 Oh man that is the funniest thing I've seen in a while! Even the legs are jacked!


----------



## atlashunter (May 9, 2013)

I had briefly considered doing this. I know it seems really weird but for those that do it, I get it. It's about the closest you can come to keeping a piece of that animal with you in a form of what they once were. Some folks might prefer that over having ashes that can't be discerned from the ashes of any other animal. I do think it would be kind of like having a relative mounted though.


----------



## glynr329 (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful job but No. There are a lot of strange people and it would not surprise me what people will do.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 9, 2013)

I wouldn't Wana look at my dead stuffed buddy ! Let him rest in peace and get a new buddy..


----------



## Corvus (May 9, 2013)

Depends on which pet we're talking about, some I like better than others.


----------



## 35 Whelen Jr (May 9, 2013)

I'd be creeped out every time I looked at it. Watching it's eyes follow me around, asking me 'why did you stuff me!?'


----------



## jandr1 (Jun 8, 2013)

wow


----------



## Redbug (Jun 9, 2013)

Trigger the horse got mounted. 

Food for thought...Lenin, Chavez, Ho Chi Minh, and Kim Sung are essentially mounted, (enbalmed), and on display in glass cases. To me that is the same thing. I think those embalmed dictators were cruel sadistic sociopaths, by the way. It's odd the attention they still get in death.  

About pets...In my mind it is odd, but people want to see the real thing and not want to forget their loved one. It brings comfort.

That's a great job you did on the cat...by the way. The owners will be proud.


----------

